# What do you wish you had brought over but didn't



## micki moo

Hi All,

This is purely for selfish reasons - and because I am nosey, 

When you moved anywhere from the UK what one thing (or two or three etc) did you look back and think "I wish I would have brought that" - because you either cannot get it there or it is not as good, or you just think it may have been useful?????

For the people that are not happy where they are do not answer brain - you have a choice!!!!!!! 

Micki


----------



## MaidenScotland

Now Micki I am surprised at you saying we have a choice... no one here knows the next persons circumstances... I might be wanted by the police... I might owe the tax man huge money. I could be contracted here and not be able to get out of it. We may have a choice but this could be the lesser of two evils!

Wundaweb and a selection of buttons.... 
books of stamps
olbas oil
fake tan
eco dusters
moth killer... the lavender smelling ones that you hang in your wardrobe.

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> Now Micki I am surprised at you saying we have a choice... no one here knows the next persons circumstances... I might be wanted by the police... I might owe the tax man huge money. I could be contracted here and not be able to get out of it. We may have a choice but this could be the lesser of two evils!
> 
> Wundaweb and a selection of buttons....
> books of stamps
> olbas oil
> fake tan
> eco dusters
> moth killer... the lavender smelling ones that you hang in your wardrobe.
> 
> Maiden


I agree, you never know how things are with anyone, you think you do, but that's all it's about, thoughts, not facts.

But "Fake tan"?? Are you serious?? With the burning sun in here??!

The moth killer thing, you can find it in here, but not sure about the lavender thing though


----------



## Beatle

But "Fake tan"?? Are you serious?? With the burning sun in here??!

I was about to say exactly the same thing - fake tan?! I guess if you want some colour during the winter months or you don't want to go in the sun.


----------



## Lanason

micki moo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is purely for selfish reasons - and because I am nosey,
> 
> When you moved anywhere from the UK what one thing (or two or three etc) did you look back and think "I wish I would have brought that" - because you either cannot get it there or it is not as good, or you just think it may have been useful?????
> 
> For the people that are not happy where they are do not answer brain - you have a choice!!!!!!!
> 
> Micki


OK my list is:-
- Potato Masher
- Block of "proper job" strong Cheddar Cheese
- Branston (of course!!!!)

brought all 3 back last weekend !!!!:clap2:


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> Now Micki I am surprised at you saying we have a choice... no one here knows the next persons circumstances... I might be wanted by the police... I might owe the tax man huge money. I could be contracted here and not be able to get out of it. We may have a choice but this could be the lesser of two evils!
> 
> Wundaweb and a selection of buttons....
> books of stamps
> olbas oil
> fake tan
> eco dusters
> moth killer... the lavender smelling ones that you hang in your wardrobe.
> 
> Maiden


Fake Tan - 
With your complexion and coming from the Frozen North - I can see why you should *not* be allowed out in the sun!!!!!!!
After (x) years here, you would have thought sunstroke would not _:nono:_ be on the agenda. . . .. :eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes fake tan I don't tan. I don't sit out in the sun.
Has no one heard of skin cancer???

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

aqua said:


> OK my list is:-
> - Potato Masher
> - Block of "proper job" strong Cheddar Cheese
> - Branston (of course!!!!)
> 
> brought all 3 back last weekend !!!!:clap2:




Adrian

You can buy extra strong Irish chedder here, it comes in a black wax and it's brilliant

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> I agree, you never know how things are with anyone, you think you do, but that's all it's about, thoughts, not facts.
> 
> But "Fake tan"?? Are you serious?? With the burning sun in here??!
> 
> The moth killer thing, you can find it in here, but not sure about the lavender thing though




Yes I know about the moth balls etc's but it's the lavender one that I like 

Burning sun should say it all really... it's bad for you!!!
Maiden


----------



## micki moo

Your quite right Maiden, but you still have a choice as to what country you run to - it was not meant to offend just a question !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



MaidenScotland said:


> Now Micki I am surprised at you saying we have a choice... no one here knows the next persons circumstances... I might be wanted by the police... I might owe the tax man huge money. I could be contracted here and not be able to get out of it. We may have a choice but this could be the lesser of two evils!
> 
> Wundaweb and a selection of buttons....
> books of stamps
> olbas oil
> fake tan
> eco dusters
> moth killer... the lavender smelling ones that you hang in your wardrobe.
> 
> Maiden


----------



## micki moo

Potato Masher - can you get them there - right note to self take a potato masher 

Micki



aqua said:


> OK my list is:-
> - Potato Masher
> - Block of "proper job" strong Cheddar Cheese
> - Branston (of course!!!!)
> 
> brought all 3 back last weekend !!!!:clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I know about the moth balls etc's but it's the lavender one that I like
> 
> Burning sun should say it all really... it's bad for you!!!
> Maiden


Now I can understand why you mentioned the “fake tan thing”!

I do know what Skin cancer is, but I never thought of it since the burning sun is one of the fixed facts in here, and it’s impossible to avoid it……….

Think God is really merciful then  not many Egyptians get the Skin cancer, I think that bodies adapt with surroundings, it’s like having extra immunity towards the burning sun, the vegetables and fruits that are flooding with chemical cra*, really poisoned water , etc, and last but not least, the stomach that literally crushes everything 

Have a nice time everyone.


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> Now I can understand why you mentioned the “fake tan thing”!
> 
> I do know what Skin cancer is, but I never thought of it since the burning sun is one of the fixed facts in here, and it’s impossible to avoid it……….
> 
> Think God is really merciful then  not many Egyptians get the Skin cancer, I think that bodies adapt with surroundings, it’s like having extra immunity towards the burning sun, the vegetables and fruits that are flooding with chemical cra*, really poisoned water , etc, and last but not least, the stomach that literally crushes everything
> 
> Have a nice time everyone.




It is possible to live here and not tan/burn.... you should see me in July, I am still milky white unless of course I have gotten hold of some fake tan lol

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> It is possible to live here and not tan/burn.... you should see me in July, I am still milky white unless of course I have gotten hold of some fake tan lol
> 
> Maiden


Well, with all respect to you and your opinion, but you got a car with a driver, not just a car, if you ever tried just driving ( I won't say dumping both the car and the driver) then you'd know that it's not possible 

I do not have a car, not planning to have one either, and I always use "micro bus" not the buses or trains to go anywhere, they're faster and more comfortable for me (And its drivers' behavior while driving is really amusing, their way of changing lanes or technical things like that is really funny, not to mention the kinda music they listen to ) But I usually travel at night for any long distance trip, but when I have to go somewhere during the day??? When I get back home I can see that I got 2 arms that look completely different, one totally dark and the other is my real arm 

I HATE summer by the way, and lucky me, the whole damn year feels like summer in here! Even months when it's supposed to be "winter" it's a burning sun!!!!

Have a nice time.


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> Well, with all respect to you and your opinion, but you got a car with a driver, not just a car, if you ever tried just driving ( I won't say dumping both the car and the driver) then you'd know that it's not possible
> 
> I do not have a car, not planning to have one either, and I always use "micro bus" not the buses or trains to go anywhere, they're faster and more comfortable for me (And its drivers' behavior while driving is really amusing, their way of changing lanes or technical things like that is really funny, not to mention the kinda music they listen to ) But I usually travel at night for any long distance trip, but when I have to go somewhere during the day??? When I get back home I can see that I got 2 arms that look completely different, one totally dark and the other is my real arm
> 
> I HATE summer by the way, and lucky me, the whole damn year feels like summer in here! Even months when it's supposed to be "winter" it's a burning sun!!!!
> 
> Have a nice time.


hey I slum it and use taxis as well lol cos there is no way my driver will ever know what time I return home at night lol


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> hey I slum it and use taxis as well lol cos there is no way my driver will ever know what time I return home at night lol


There's no sun at night   

And you should call the driver if you're late or if he's not there when he's needed, it's his job


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> There's no sun at night
> 
> And you should call the driver if you're late or if he's not there when he's needed, it's his job



Deadguy,

I don't want my driver at night for the simple reason Egyptian drivers are the biggest gossips and what they don't know they surmise. One of the drivers even had the cheek to open my blood tests results after he collected them! 

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> Deadguy,
> 
> I don't want my driver at night for the simple reason Egyptian drivers are the biggest gossips and what they don't know they surmise. One of the drivers even had the cheek to open my blood tests results after he collected them!
> 
> Maiden



Well, unless your test’s results were printed in Arabic, simplified Arabic too, not just Arabic, then I don’t think that your privacy was “that” violated, may be I'm wrong, but I seriously doubt that your driver "reads" English, speaks may be, but reads it? Doubt it 

You told me before that you do know why Egyptians do the stupid things that they usually do, so I won’t talk about why I think he did that or what I think you should’ve done about it, but I definitely hope that you did take the right action with him when you knew what he did (Should say the right REACTION since the action was him deciding to be stupid enough to think he can look YOUR results! Not to mention being extra stupid to think that he’d just walk away with doing that!!)

May be you should take your chances and………………… learn the special techniques of…………… “Driving” in here??? 

I got a specific kind of allergy, you should be thankful that you're not having it though, cause if you did?? You'd be dead long time ago 

Have a nice time in here, you and everyone else


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> Well, unless your test’s results were printed in Arabic, simplified Arabic too, not just Arabic, then I don’t think that your privacy was “that” violated, may be I'm wrong, but I seriously doubt that your driver "reads" English, speaks may be, but reads it? Doubt it
> 
> You told me before that you do know why Egyptians do the stupid things that they usually do, so I won’t talk about why I think he did that or what I think you should’ve done about it, but I definitely hope that you did take the right action with him when you knew what he did (Should say the right REACTION since the action was him deciding to be stupid enough to think he can look YOUR results! Not to mention being extra stupid to think that he’d just walk away with doing that!!)
> 
> May be you should take your chances and………………… learn the special techniques of…………… “Driving” in here???
> 
> I got a specific kind of allergy, you should be thankful that you're not having it though, cause if you did?? You'd be dead long time ago
> 
> Have a nice time in here, you and everyone else



Regardless of the written word my privacy was violated.. he looked at something that didn't belong to him but saying that putting your nose into someone else's business is the order of the day her, only yesterday my washing machine was delivered and the boab helped bring it up to my apartment and then he sat down at the kitchen table to overlook the engineer signing the receipt and then told me that I had paid too much lol.
Yes... the driver will not do it again.. I slapped him with the envelope. This is one horrible man, the other drivers don't like him!!

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> Regardless of the written word my privacy was violated.. he looked at something that didn't belong to him but saying that putting your nose into someone else's business is the order of the day her, only yesterday my washing machine was delivered and the boab helped bring it up to my apartment and then he sat down at the kitchen table to overlook the engineer signing the receipt and then told me that I had paid too much lol.
> Yes... the driver will not do it again.. I slapped him with the envelope. This is one horrible man, the other drivers don't like him!!
> 
> Maiden



Yes, I know that your privacy was violated, I already said that 

And yes, I know that people are very curious in here, and I always tell people who try to stick their noses into my business “Curiosity will get you killed one day”!!! But they never get it for some reason…………

As for the “I slapped him with the envelope”  Not bad, but you really think that it would do any good with a creature of “that” kind??

You’ve mentioned in one of your posts in another thread that your “boab” tells you that you shouldn’t trust anyone that he thinks you’re tipping more than you’re tipping his Majesty, so of course if you’ve noticed the rhythm, then you’d have seen something like “Other drivers wouldn’t like him” coming :S

Don’t mean to be rude or anything, you are doing ok so far, but I think that there’s a lot more that you need to learn in here, just hope that you and everyone else in here learn what they need to learn the easy way, not the hard way 

Good luck in here


----------



## Sam

micki moo said:


> Potato Masher - can you get them there - right note to self take a potato masher
> 
> Micki


I know of a shop in Sharm that sells potato mashers... but it was something like 50le!!! I brought mine over. I also brought a potato peeler coz I'm quite fussy about the type I use.

Next time I go back I'm planning to bring a duvet with duvet covers and fitted bed sheets. I have found fitted bed sheets here, but not nice designs. And I want kids sheets. And never found duvet covers, and using the same quilt all winter I think a cover would is needed!

Selection of greetings cards (birthdays, valentines, Christmas etc)
Malt Vinegar 
Pork (not that you can get a large supply and airport customs don't like it if you're found afaik)

The only thing I left back home that I really wish I'd brought though is my Mum :clap2: .... does that count?!


----------



## micki moo

Hi Sam

Of course it counts

Micki xx



Sam said:


> I know of a shop in Sharm that sells potato mashers... but it was something like 50le!!! I brought mine over. I also brought a potato peeler coz I'm quite fussy about the type I use.
> 
> Next time I go back I'm planning to bring a duvet with duvet covers and fitted bed sheets. I have found fitted bed sheets here, but not nice designs. And I want kids sheets. And never found duvet covers, and using the same quilt all winter I think a cover would is needed!
> 
> Selection of greetings cards (birthdays, valentines, Christmas etc)
> Malt Vinegar
> Pork (not that you can get a large supply and airport customs don't like it if you're found afaik)
> 
> The only thing I left back home that I really wish I'd brought though is my Mum :clap2: .... does that count?!


----------



## New Gal

I miss my friends :-(


----------



## Lanason

Sam said:


> I know of a shop in Sharm that sells potato mashers... but it was something like 50le!!! I brought mine over. I also brought a potato peeler coz I'm quite fussy about the type I use.
> 
> Next time I go back I'm planning to bring a duvet with duvet covers and fitted bed sheets. I have found fitted bed sheets here, but not nice designs. And I want kids sheets. And never found duvet covers, and using the same quilt all winter I think a cover would is needed!
> 
> Selection of greetings cards (birthdays, valentines, Christmas etc)
> Malt Vinegar
> Pork (not that you can get a large supply and airport customs don't like it if you're found afaik)
> 
> The only thing I left back home that I really wish I'd brought though is my Mum :clap2: .... does that count?!


Seeing as you brought it up - I wish I could have packed my wife and kids - miss them lots


----------



## New Gal

That must be awful for you :-(

I just find it hard to be able to trust people here and be able to form good friendships, nothing as strange as folk!


----------



## NZCowboy

Sam
Greeting Cards
Six months ago a shop called Hallmark opened in CityStars Cairo, they have a reasonable selection of Greeting Cards(display about 10m long both sides) but thats along way from Sharm. 
Pork, never had any problems with customs, my wife travels to UK twice a month and always brings back bacon.
Cheers
NZC


----------



## MaidenScotland

New Gal said:


> That must be awful for you :-(
> 
> I just find it hard to be able to trust people here and be able to form good friendships, nothing as strange as folk!




I understand that Gal

maiden x


----------



## Sam

NZCowboy said:


> Sam
> Greeting Cards
> Six months ago a shop called Hallmark opened in CityStars Cairo, they have a reasonable selection of Greeting Cards(display about 10m long both sides) but thats along way from Sharm.
> Pork, never had any problems with customs, my wife travels to UK twice a month and always brings back bacon.
> Cheers
> NZC


Hallmark... that's useful to know. Thanks. There's one small shop in Sharm, but a very limited selection and very expensive. And with my boyfriend's and daughter's birthday being in January they only had Christmas cards!!! 

On another note... does your wife ever fly via Sharm?? Sounds like a useful resource :tongue1:


----------



## Beatle

NZCowboy said:


> Sam
> 
> Pork, never had any problems with customs, my wife travels to UK twice a month and always brings back bacon.
> Cheers
> NZC


Can you buy pork in Cairo now? Someone told me restaurants no longer sold it and we went to Maison Thomas but they didn't seem to offer it anymore.


----------



## EgyptianSwirl

Hair Dye, 
Anti iche cream
Laungry detergent
SHOES, 
oh yeah and summer clothes, I arrived in January and only packed winter clothes. Oops


----------



## Beatle

EgyptianSwirl said:


> Hair Dye,
> Anti iche cream


Have you tried a local pharmacy? They are generally quite good and very cheap. Sounds like you might need a trip to Citystars to stock up on other things!


----------



## Helen Ellis

*Greetings cards/laundry detergent*

Abu Ashara sell duvets and covers, and good egyptian cotton sheets. 
Doesn't anyone sell hand made greetings cards? a couple of Brits in Hurghada make lovely ones and sell in the local shops or make to order. Perhaps there is a market there for them. Food for thought there. For sending back to UK I use moonpig. 
Anti itch cream.... try aloe vera, the pure clear stuff not the green stuff so many sell here.

And I have to ask , why laundry detergent? I use Woolite for my colours and good stuff and get it in Hurghada. Spinneys own is good enough for the whites/towels etc
I did bring dye remover/dirt absorber sheets tho, the water itself can be dirty, sand settles in the pipes, so I rinse the washer first, before doing my washing, is that why you feel you need a better detergent?


----------



## MaidenScotland

No you can't buy pork in Cairo. I went to Maison Thomas a couple of months ago to buy some and they told me that they could sell it in Alex but couldn't in Cairo.
In all the years I have been here I have never seen pork sold in a restaurant.


----------



## MaidenScotland

EgyptianSwirl said:


> Hair Dye,
> Anti iche cream
> Laungry detergent
> SHOES,
> oh yeah and summer clothes, I arrived in January and only packed winter clothes. Oops




Try Fostock and Matchbox in Zamalek they are near the Alpha supermarket.
They stock teeshirts, jeans, etc all end of designer lines, the stock changes frequently so it can be a hit n miss when you arrive.

Maiden


----------



## NZCowboy

Pork in Cairo,
Before the Swine Flu thing, the Rugby Club had wonderful big bacon rolls and the ACE Club had bacon as part of their All Day Breakfast but neither of them have put bacon back on the menu. One of the liquor outlets on the Esmalia Sq, Heliopolis used to sell pork bacon salami pork sausages etc but they too no longer stocks any.
Sam
Sorry my wife is LHR based and the Sharm flights are out of Gatwick.


----------



## Sam

We also used to have pork in Sharm before the swine flu... if it can be found in Alex though I may have to add that to my list of things next time I go.

@Helen... I think I remember seeing a couple of hand made cards at the Xmas fair 2008 when I went, but not very good cards and not occasion orientated in any way, think there is a market for it here. About the duvets, duvet covers & sheets... do they have a decent range of designs, and are the sheets fitted? And do they have children's designs for sheets? Also fitted? 

Sam


----------



## Helen Ellis

Sam said:


> We also used to have pork in Sharm before the swine flu... if it can be found in Alex though I may have to add that to my list of things next time I go.
> 
> @Helen... I think I remember seeing a couple of hand made cards at the Xmas fair 2008 when I went, but not very good cards and not occasion orientated in any way, think there is a market for it here. About the duvets, duvet covers & sheets... do they have a decent range of designs, and are the sheets fitted? And do they have children's designs for sheets? Also fitted?
> 
> Sam


They have a range of designs, look ok to me, similar to uk styles, sheets are fitted and flat, plain colours and white. Don't know about childrens designs, will have a better look next time I go in and get some prices. I brought the stuff I used in UK over with me so havn't really looked. 
I may do a diving trip to Dahab when my partner is over, 13/4 to 11/4 so may be able to bring cards over if you want to stock up/sell on.


----------



## Helen Ellis

MaidenScotland said:


> Now Micki I am surprised at you saying we have a choice... no one here knows the next persons circumstances... I might be wanted by the police... I might owe the tax man huge money. I could be contracted here and not be able to get out of it. We may have a choice but this could be the lesser of two evils!
> 
> Wundaweb and a selection of buttons....
> books of stamps
> olbas oil
> fake tan
> eco dusters
> moth killer... the lavender smelling ones that you hang in your wardrobe.
> 
> Maiden


I did bring eco dusters, my favourite old microfibre cleaning cloth from Lakeland plastics, got to be over 5 years old and still going strong, even after being used to clean up paint. Is that really sad or what. I brought some new ones too but they're not as good.
And I brought tea tree oil but i gave it away.
Havn't seen moths here.
Mint oil can be used instead of Olbas oil to clear sinuses, 2/3 drops in hot water will blast their way through anything.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Helen Ellis said:


> I did bring eco dusters, my favourite old microfibre cleaning cloth from Lakeland plastics, got to be over 5 years old and still going strong, even after being used to clean up paint. Is that really sad or what. I brought some new ones too but they're not as good.
> And I brought tea tree oil but i gave it away.
> Havn't seen moths here.
> Mint oil can be used instead of Olbas oil to clear sinuses, 2/3 drops in hot water will blast their way through anything.




The moths eat all my cashmere.. have to keep everything covered and smelly lol
I have found tee tree oil.
Im an Olbas oil addict.

Just had an email from a friend who is coming out and what would I like
so have replied a good belgium pate mmm 

Maiden


----------



## Sam

MaidenScotland said:


> Just had an email from a friend who is coming out and what would I like
> so have replied a good belgium pate mmm
> 
> Maiden


Now you've reminded me about pate.... I didn't realise how I missed good pates either until now... oh dear!!!

@Helen...
Thanks for the offer... it's my birthday on 7/4 - you can bring one for me 
Seriously though, I tend to arrange UK birthday's etc through friends back home, and most of my friends here had winter birthday 

I will let you know if I need anything though, thanks for the offer. And in any case, if you plan to come into Sharm, coffee wouldn't go amiss (if you want of course) 

Sam


----------

